# 55 gallon stocking



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

6-juli corys 
2-cockatoo apistos 
1-bristlenose pleco 
1-firemouth cichlid 
1-angelfish 
1-bolivian or gold ram 
1-Geophagus balzanii 
will this work or should i get a blood parrot instead of the geophagus balzani?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Man, you've completely confussed me with all these different stocking posts/questions.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

haha sorry. see i was gonna upgrade my 29 to a 40 but i decided to just go with the 55 instead


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> 6-juli corys
> 2-cockatoo apistos
> 1-bristlenose pleco
> 1-firemouth cichlid
> ...


Geophagus balzanii -no
firemouth-no


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

why no geophagus balzani?


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> why no geophagus balzani?


Cause it need to be in with other eartheater and it need 75-65F And it need a 75gallon to be with other Gymnogeophagus...


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

oh what about a keyhole or kribensis cichlid


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> oh what about a keyhole or kribensis cichlid


u could do this 
1 pair of kribs 
5 Black phantom tetra
4 cory catfish


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

in a 55 gallon tank? what?


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

how about i just do this
6-juli corys
2-cockatoo apistos 
1-bristlenose pleco 
1-blood parrot
1-angelfish 
1-bolivian ram
1-pearl gourami


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> how about i just do this
> 6-juli corys
> 2-cockatoo apistos
> 1-bristlenose pleco
> ...


^ that will be fine.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

yayayayayay! i cant wait to get this tank up and running! anybody want a clarinet, saxaphone, xbox 360, or playstation 2 to help me get this started? haha jk


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

actually i changed it bc people say to have dither fish with cichlids so here it is
6-juli corys
6-green fire tetras
2-cockatoo apistos 
2-dwarf gouramis (will there be aggression?)
1-albino bristlenose pleco
1-angelfish
1-blood parrot


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> actually i changed it bc people say to have dither fish with cichlids so here it is
> 6-juli corys
> 6-green fire tetras
> 2-cockatoo apistos
> ...


^ it should be fine


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

haha i changed it for the last time bc ppl said the tetras now are so skinny theyd get eatin so last one
6-juli corys
6-white skirt tetras or bleeding heart tetras
2-cockatoo apistos
2-dwarf gouramis
1-angelfish
1-blood parrot
1-albino britlenose pleco


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> haha i changed it for the last time bc ppl said the tetras now are so skinny theyd get eatin so last one
> 6-juli corys
> 6-white skirt tetras or bleeding heart tetras
> 2-cockatoo apistos
> ...


^this will be fine


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

ok haha thanks for continuesly responding


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> ok haha thanks for continuesly responding


Your welcome


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

ok so got the tank up and decided to go in a totally different direction. i think this will be my stock
15-cherry barbs
5-syno petricola
2-green bristlenose plecos
2-rams(i think theyre both males so i might go and get a female german blue or 2 and see who pairs up and sell the other)
2-apistos(probably viejita)
1-angelfish
the tank will be heavily planted too


----------



## aussyrain (Nov 20, 2011)

I was in the midst of upgrading my 29 gallon to a 55 and slowly adding fish after cycling the tank. OMG week 2 after transferring my adult Australian rainbows to the new tank my 29 gallon has 11 babies of them! I still have some fish in my 29 as to not add too many too soon to the 55. So I let the babies grow, 3 weeks have passed and now I see baby Otocinclus! The only thing in the tank is a 5" clown loach 4 adult otocinclus, then of course the babies. I was waiting to transfer the large clown when the water was right in the new tank. Now I have all these babies! Has anyone experienced this???


----------

